# Paste Wax consistency



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I bought a canister of Johnson's Paste Wax (the yellow tin), and have been using it on equipment, around the house, etc. Not so much on projects but possibly in the future. My question is in regards to its consistency. When I bought it, it was fairly hard. Like, could pull off a layer with a paper towel for application, but couldn't dip. I stored it in my shop during the summer, but I usually move chemicals, caulk, paint, and finishes down to the boiler room of our basement into a metal cabinet once it gets cold enough to freeze here (Sudbury, MA). It gets pretty hot down there, like maybe 85 in the winter because we use a hot water heating system to heat our house. When I used my paste wax today it was almost soupy, with some separation of the ingredients. Is it still okay to use paste wax in this condition? Is it preferable to store paste wax in colder temps rather than hotter ones? Anyone else have similar tribulations? Thanks!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Call SC Johnson @ 1-800-558-5252.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I still use it and it works fine. It just about melts in the summer.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

I live in NW Florida - had my tin for over two years; stored in my garage. Hasn't melted or separated yet


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I've had a tin for 30 years. About half gone now. It's fine…


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

It is fine. I keep it in a heated shop and it gets goopy.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay thanks for reassuring me guys. Does it work better or worse if it's goopy? Or the same?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

+1AandCstyle


----------



## Faceman_ (Oct 24, 2013)

> Okay thanks for reassuring me guys. Does it work better or worse if it s goopy? Or the same?
> 
> - MrFid


Works the same, if anything it's easier to apply but you will have more waste when you polish. The wax is getting soft/melting because of heat.


----------

